# Steelhead Rod Suggestions?



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking to buy my first steelhead rod. Would like something moderately priced and good quality. All my other rods are Shimano, so I'm partial to them. Any suggestions?


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Im pretty sure Ive broken every single "First rod" Ive owned. Keep that in mind while choosing a price range. Especially if it really is your very first steelhead rod. Chrome has muscle.Good Luck.


----------



## GVBryan (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a Shimano Clarus with a Symetre Reel that I like a lot. I also have a 8wt Sage Flight for fly fishing. Check out the Outdoorsman in Jenison for the Shimano stuff.


----------



## TroutStlkr (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree that the Clarus is a pretty good value. If you are just looking for one general all purpose steelhead rod, I'd suggest going with a 9'0" or 9'6" light or medium. I'd go a 10 footer in the same powers if I knew I was mainly going to be fishing floats on larger streams. You could probably step down to a Convergence in the same lengths and actions for a little less, but I think the Clarus represents a little better value in terms of the blank and components at that price.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...salmon_steelhead/Clarus_Salmon_Steelhead.html

A couple of other reasonably priced options would be looking at an Okuma STS or Berkley Air IM8. 

https://www.okumafishing.com/product/view/rods/salmon-steelhead/sst

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/rods-and-combos/rods/air-im8


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

How are you fishing? Float or drift or spinners or cranks?


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Another choice that is truly decent choice (~50.00) is a Shakepeare Agility in a 10'6". They have 3 handle choices (a "Michigan handle, a long West Coast handle, and a mid-length handle), but the mid-length handle balances it best. It is light, not too noodly (as alot of rods are in that price class) and is fairly quick. IMHO, one of the better choices south of 200.00. Usually see them at Gander Mtn.

The other choices (Clarus, Okuma SST, etc) are good ones also.


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2009)

Buy a Gander Mountain steele head series. It comes in various sizes and handles. $49.99 you cant beat it for the money!!


----------



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

tannhd said:


> How are you fishing? Float or drift or spinners or cranks?


Ideally, I'd like to do all of that. However, float and spinners will probably take up the majority of my fishing time. I currently have a Shimano Clarus in a 6' and 7' size for bass and walleye and I love those rods.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Hands down the Clarus rod for bottom bouncing or float fishing. A 9 footer is an all around great rod choice. :idea:

I own and fish G Loomis, St Croix and CTS rods which are very expensive compared to this rod. If your on a budget go with the Shimano Clarus you wont be sorry.

Good Luck and Tight Lines.


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

wehuntwefish said:


> Ideally, I'd like to do all of that. However, float and spinners will probably take up the majority of my fishing time. I currently have a Shimano Clarus in a 6' and 7' size for bass and walleye and I love those rods.


 
I use a 7 ft. medium light action Ugly Stick for throwing spinners for steelhead. Other than that I use a 10 ft. 8 wt. Reddington for flyfishing.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I would go with a 10'6 ML Okuma SST float drifting rod. The Shimano clarus are nice rods I own two of the 9' ML spinning rods, both the new 2012 style. But these new versions are more like a light and make mending a float line more difficult, and for sure a bit to whippy for casting spinners. If they were as stout as the older two models these new ones replaced it would be fine, but these new ones are just to light action.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont know if you can find a rod that would handle all the different fishing techniques for steel or salmon. 

I like at least a 10 foot rod for float fishing, a little shorter and faster for drifting.


----------



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

So, it sounds like, from the responses that I can use my 7' Clarus for spinners and then purchase a 9'-10' Clarus for drift/float fishing and pretty much be covered?


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

wehuntwefish said:


> So, it sounds like, from the responses that I can use my 7' Clarus for spinners and then purchase a 9'-10' Clarus for drift/float fishing and pretty much be covered?


Yep, the Clarus would be perfect for throwing spinners. As for the drift/float rod, there are too many choices out there that are excellent to name. But the Clarus would do nicely if you are sold on Shimano.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

when i plan on chucking spinners an throwing bobbers i use a 9'6 inch traverse bay 9wt. they are cheap when they go on sale and ive fished hardware and spawn on 12lb main then leader from6-10for bobbers. they handle everythin from kings to steel. i buy a few every year for salmon and places like 6th st where rods take a beating. i have blown two up on kings, but was overloading line weight, but at 30 bucks a pop whatever...bust out the next one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

wehuntwefish said:


> So, it sounds like, from the responses that I can use my 7' Clarus for spinners and then purchase a 9'-10' Clarus for drift/float fishing and pretty much be covered?


I wouldn't get a 9' and expect to bobber fish effectively. A 10' will get you closer, but somewhere down the line you'll be going, "well, this sucks...I keep getting too much bow in my line." 

Either way, I wouldn't get a 9' rod for drifting or bobbering.


----------



## wehuntwefish (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone, once again. Just making sure I do my research before buying anything so I know I'm buying the correct length, weight, action...etc.


----------

